# Spring makeup mishaps, miracles



## saniyairshad (Mar 22, 2007)

SOURCE: LINK
Don't believe everything you see; makeup companies like M.A.C and Rimmel are touting brights and frosties in their advertisements across America, but these looks aren't right for most girls.

Frosty eye-shadow covers the lids of Kate Moss in a recent three-page Cosmopolitan ad for Rimmel London Cosmetics, and M.A.C's Barbie campaign hosts gorgeous models covered in hot pink eye cr�me and fuchsia lipstick. These colors couldn't be pulled off by anyone other than Barbie herself. This makeup trend triggers memories of rifling through mom's makeup kit and smearing on the brightest colors you could find when you were four and wanted to be just like her. Well, for most of us, that was back in the late '80s and that's about the last time these colors were acceptable for face-wear.

M.A.C's Barbie campaign is cute, but don't buy into it. As much as we want to look like Barbie, we all have our own skin color and tone, which means matching our makeup with our God-given good looks. Hence, Mattel's decision to add Teresa, Nichelle, Miko and Ana, which are Barbie's racially diverse friends, to their collection. OK, so maybe their decision to add these girls to Barbie's clique didn't have anything to do with makeup choices on a variety of skin tones and colors, but it illustrates my point; matching up makeup with skin color and complexion is essential this spring and every season.

Here are the cutest beauty trends for spring: 

The prettiest look this season is peachy-pink cheeks over a satin-finished foundation with minimal eye makeup. If you are like me and cannot live without wearing eyeliner, try using a softer shade. If you are used to black eyeliner, switch to brown or charcoal gray. 

Warmer complexions can pull off the peach blushes; cooler skin tones might need to try pale-pink or rosey hues. To apply, start out with a small amount and add to it if you want more pop. Brush or dab it on the apples of their cheeks and up toward your temples to enhance your cheekbones.

If you want try this look: Tarte's cheek stain comes in several peach and pink tints and its oil-free formula lasts all day. Try their color Tickled to perfect the above cheek effect. This cheek stain can be really bright if you don't blend it thoroughly or if you put too much on, be careful. 

If you prefer brush-on, powder blush try Two Faced's Flushed Blush in Oye Vey. Two Faced has paired a silky matte shade next to a complementary soft shimmer in the same tone for their Flushed Blush compacts. The pair in Oye Vey blends into a pale pink, coral-y shade with just the stroke of your brush and achieves a soft finish. These two blushes can be found at Sephora. If you're afraid of wearing too much peach, try Flushed Blush in Lust to Love. It is mostly rosy with just a hint of peach.

Another runway-ready makeup trend is glowing, satin-finished skin. It looks amazing on supermodels and celebrities this season. Even though it requires shine-control foundation, which means looking sort of like a porcelain doll, the style leaves you with ultra-feminine, soft skin. To achieve this look, start with a long-wear, oil-free, shine-control foundation like Rimmel Cool Matte 16 hour Mousse Foundation (available at Target for about $8) or Lanc�me's Enduringly Divine & Comfortable Makeup 14-Hour Retouch and Oil-Free foundation (available at department stores and Sephora for about $36). The key to this look is to dab the base on all blotchy and blemished areas and blend for full-face coverage. Once you've applied the foundation, brush a mineral powder that is one shade darker or a light-colored bronzer over your entire face. This will give the glow to your smooth skin. Make sure you brush the powder over your face because if you use a puff or a pad, the powder will cake and you'll end up looking like a beauty-pageant contestant. Brushing the powder on lightly disperses it everywhere and gives your face radiance.

Finally, metallic-accented eyes have made a sparkling return this spring. Precious metals like gold, platinum and silver are great for jewelry but even better for eyes this season. Glittery, not frosty, shadows with a smoky liner can look super sexy for Dickson Street bar hopping or scholarship banquets this spring. It can even make a teased hair-do, which nobody should ever do to their lovely tresses, look better.

To achieve this look, start by lining your eyes in a deep brown or black along your lash line. Then find your desired metallic shadow and brush it across your lid starting in the corner. Blend over and up, creating a soft shimmer up to your brow bone. The corners of your eyes should have the heaviest amount of metallic shadow, which will ultimately draw people's attention straight to your eyes. For dark skin, copper metallics look smoking hot. For pale skin, try a smoky gold or a shimmery taupe. Beware of putting too much on though. You want to look flawless, not freakish. Silver is risky because it's harder to wear and there is a fine line between metallic-y and frosty. Try Estee Lauder Pure Color Eye-shadow in Camouflage ($17.50 at Dillards), which is a glistening gold with flecks of green, or Smashbox's Flirt ($16 at Sephora), which is a glistening taupe shade that I cannot live without. For dark skin, Smashbox's Champagne is beautiful (also $16 at Sephora).


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 22, 2007)

Interesting article...I do have to say, though, that in my work for MAC, I have noticed that the majority of people that I have had the pleasure to work on have wanted a neutral, natural look, regardless of what line is being promoted.  Case in point:  at the Barbie launch, I didn't do a single makeover using the Barbie pinks and greens...I used Moth Brown and Beautyburst, but that was pretty much it.  Only during prom time do I bust out the Sushi Flower, Electric Eel, etc.  

I guess the article was targeting the mass cosmetics market...you know, the "neutral makeup" kind of girl.  It's also interesting to note that the article was published in Arkansas...I don't live there or know anyone who does, but I am guessing they go for the natural look there as well!


----------



## amoona (Mar 22, 2007)

I know you didn't write the article but I have to disagree with what she wrote. I mean yes it's true not everything works for everyone ... but isn't that why we love MAC?! Because there's variety in it.

I'm an NC40 and went crazy with Barbie. Another girl at my counter is an NC55 and went crazy with Barbie, and the girl who is an NW15 also was all over it. I doubt I'll be wearing my Barbie looks on a day to day bases because it might look a bit much, but I'd be all over it on a Friday or Saturday night.

It's funny because in the beginning she makes it sound like the make-up lines are trying to fool you and trick you into buying this stuff. I always thought that's why they have soooo many different colors and shades and why they always have new LE lines ... something that doesn't work for you might work for me.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, I'll agree that some of the Barbie stuff didn't suit me: Don't Be Shy, Whistle, Playful, Fashion Pack...just to name a few.  But I disagree that the look on the Barbie promo picture can't be worn by a woman of color.  They neglect to mention that there's an African American model in them as well, though she's a lighter skintone than I am, and lots of women are.  I agree with amoona and others that not everything in a line is going to suit everybody because everybody has different skin tones, types and different tastes as far as what they like to wear.  I can get the same look as whats on the Barbie promo by using different products with different finishes because the ones that were released just didn't suit me, particularly.  But they suit others just fine.  Again, different things work for different people.


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I know you didn't write the article but I have to disagree with what she wrote. I mean yes it's true not everything works for everyone ... but isn't that why we love MAC?! Because there's variety in it.

I'm an NC40 and went crazy with Barbie. Another girl at my counter is an NC55 and went crazy with Barbie, and the girl who is an NW15 also was all over it. I doubt I'll be wearing my Barbie looks on a day to day bases because it might look a bit much, but I'd be all over it on a Friday or Saturday night.

It's funny because in the beginning she makes it sound like the make-up lines are trying to fool you and trick you into buying this stuff. I always thought that's why they have soooo many different colors and shades and why they always have new LE lines ... something that doesn't work for you might work for me._

 
I have to agree.  I am NW45 or NC50 and I absolutely love MAC.  I loved the Barbie Line and many others.  I am a neutral girl for the most part.  But every woman needs a little fire in her life and that is why I love MAC.  The colors are bold and very becoming on any skintone.  I can go from Era and Mulch Brown to Electra and Black Tied in the blink of an eye.  Hell, why not a some Goldmine in the inner corner, amberlights on the outer, humid in the crease and a green liner.

Woman of color need to learn to be more daring.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 22, 2007)

I think it depends on the woman and her taste with most of that. I also think that most women know that they might not be able to exactly do the bright color thing the way the Barbie collection models do, but they can wear bits and pieces of it at a time.


----------



## calbear (Mar 23, 2007)

See I have an issue with the article.  I typically agree that alot of lines don't have colors that suit darker skin but the Barbie line actually had colors that were perfect for darker skin which people will overlook because of articles like this.  Fab blush had all us sistah's grabbing back ups. Modern Ms and Happening Gal are really pretty for a natural look.  And Beauty Burst eyeshadow is the perfect neutral crease color.  

My issue with the article has more to do with the idea that people can not look at a line and pick what is right for them.  For years, women of color have not ran out and bought entire lines just cause a company said it was the latest thing.  We have always had to pick and choose to make sure we didn't look like clowns.  Today is no different.  

Also some of the decisions made about what I will buy depends on my makeup taste - if natural is your thing then  you don't pick up the fushia gloss.  If you rock chrome yellow to church - then these companies give you that option.  Every company has neutral options within their line, just cause their ad touting the brights is splashed across America doesn't mean they don't have natural options.

I appreciate the options that these companies give you.  The more options available means there is a chance there will be something for me as a NC45/50 as well as someone who's NW15.


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 23, 2007)

when i first saw the barbie collection my face was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i aint wearing that and looking like i got made up be someone in pre school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but like any line it really is up to the individual how they cutomise the colours and because mac is so verstile throughout its range this is so easy.

I got playful, i really dont know why because it looks ridiculous on me (NC40) BUT I LOVE beautyburst, springtime skipper and moth brown and they can be customised for something neutral.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 23, 2007)

I found this article to be patronising, if you want to wear lime green eyeshadow and fuschia lipstick, you should, it's your face.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_Interesting article...I do have to say, though, that in my work for MAC, I have noticed that the majority of people that I have had the pleasure to work on have wanted a neutral, natural look, regardless of what line is being promoted.  Case in point:  at the Barbie launch, I didn't do a single makeover using the Barbie pinks and greens...I used Moth Brown and Beautyburst, but that was pretty much it.  Only during prom time do I bust out the Sushi Flower, Electric Eel, etc.  

I guess the article was targeting the mass cosmetics market...you know, the "neutral makeup" kind of girl.  It's also interesting to note that the article was published in Arkansas...I don't live there or know anyone who does, but I am guessing they go for the natural look there as well!_

 
I'm one of those women who is not afraid of color.  I cannot stand neutrals.  Give me my bold greens, golds, plums, oranges, bronzes, yellow, reds (eyeshadow, lipsticks), turquoise, teals, etc. and I am happy.  I love bold color.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 23, 2007)

i think this article is a load of BS. i agree with flowerhead 100%. all it takes is the right colour choices & some confidence to rock bright/bold makeup.


----------



## Holly (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_i think this article is a load of BS. i agree with flowerhead 100%. all it takes is the right colour choices & some confidence to rock bright/bold makeup._

 
ITA, bring on the colour!


----------



## geeko (Mar 24, 2007)

i agree....not that i'm against neutrals or anything, but i love bright and vibrant colors. The brighter it is, the more i'm drawn to it. I shy away from neutral colors as i like something that is bold and distinct. 

BAH...who says bold colors can't look nice! i can't stand it when people put others down for wearin bold colors.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it may also have to do with confidence and getting used to the bright colours. I remember when I first ventured away from the neutrals, I was so timid with bright colours. I remember wearing green shadows and thinking that they looked awful but now I love it!

Whoever wrote the article, I'm not sure if they know much about makeup _artistry_


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Apr 3, 2007)

I agree with flowerhead, I also found the article to be pretty patronizing. Bold colour looks great on a lot of gals! It's about having the skill and the confidence to do so. Maybe the writers of the article just don't have the ovaries to wear colour


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, I can't get with that article.  If you feel like you can't wear the colors, it's because you don't know how to wear them.  Yes, there  are certain colors that look better on some tones than on others.  I was working yesterday wearing my Ballooncy Quad, Hellium Pigment, Rocking Chick l/s with Velvetella and a ton of gloss...PLUS #7 lashes on my BOTTOM lashes.  I was loud and proud!!!!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

That article, and the beliefs behind it are PRECISELY my reasons for loving MAC. Because it's not about looking like everyone else and just blending in with the crowd. It's all about an emphasis on creatitivity and expressing oneself. Hence the "ART" in MAC's name.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_Interesting article...I do have to say, though, that in my work for MAC, I have noticed that the majority of people that I have had the pleasure to work on have wanted a neutral, natural look, regardless of what line is being promoted. Case in point: at the Barbie launch, I didn't do a single makeover using the Barbie pinks and greens...I used Moth Brown and Beautyburst, but that was pretty much it. Only during prom time do I bust out the Sushi Flower, Electric Eel, etc. 

I guess the article was targeting the mass cosmetics market...you know, the "neutral makeup" kind of girl. It's also interesting to note that the article was published in Arkansas...I don't live there or know anyone who does, but I am guessing they go for the natural look there as well!_

 

For the record, I live in Arkansas and not all women here wear neutral makeup.  There are some who like their bold color.  Just because we live in Arkansas does not make us any different from women who live in New York, Florida, or anywhere else. No matter where you live there will be some that do and some that don't.  It also does not matter which one you are.  I have moved past the bold color stage but that does not mean I am neutral.  I love color.  Brown and Black may be neutral but that are both still colors.  Not picking on anyone, just letting everyone know.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 13, 2007)

I think most women, regardless of where they live, choose neutrals. They're easier to work with and work for most occassions.

Not to nitpick too much, but pure black technically isn't a color scientficially. Black is the absence of color, white is all the colors togehter.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Beauty Mark.


----------



## MelodyKat (Apr 13, 2007)

"Don't believe everything you see; makeup companies like M.A.C and Rimmel are touting brights and frosties in their advertisements across America, but these looks aren't right for most girls."

Soooooooo.....i found that first part extremely offensive. Working at a counter that literally gets every type of customer from the 80yr old who cant live without So Chaud lipstick to the Teenager who is just starting and scared of color. Makeup is an accessory!!! Like a cute pair of shoes. Anyone can wear anything. Im an NC20 Latina chic with red curly hair and I wear everything from Cyber to Tanarama. Who says it's not right for most girls. To me it sounds like someone trying to make rules with makeup....again. Now dont get me wrong, I believe in certain guidlines like clean lines and making sure the foundation is the "right" shade but why sterotype......just an opinion but it makes it sound like like makeup is a chore. The article was totally anti-MAC!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 13, 2007)

I disagree that the article is anti-MAC.  I think it's anti-creativity and anti-individuality.  I agree with what you said, MelodyKat, that this author is trying to make "rules" for makeup.  And I don't believe in "rules" either.  I believe in basic guidelines and proper application, but I get really aggitated with books full of do's and dont's.  And I can't STAND Linda Wells (editor-in-cheif of Allure magazine) because she's full of rules that almost nobody I know would ever follow.  Does that mean we're not good artists? Nope.  Does it mean we're bad at choosing "appropriate" colors? Nope.
It simply means that we're people who know what we like and frankly don't give a damn about what someone else says is best for us.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 13, 2007)

I think the thing I love most about the Kevyn Aucoin books are he really touts the idea of experimenting and doesn't think he's the end all, be all authority on good makeup.


----------

